# walleye nets?



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

Looking to get 2 good nets on the boat the year. One problem is hooks in the netting and the other is getting the fish in the net! Any suggestion? thanks


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like my ego s2 slider with the 23x27 net. it has a coating on the netting that's hook resistant. I did contact egos2slider.com and got them to custom make me up a 27x33 net for netting the big girls on the central basin. but I don't know if they will still do that.

another good net is the frabill tru trax with the 26x30 net. but I like the push button action on the s2 slider better than the frabill.
sherman


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

My net used to love to eat hooks. It was nearly impossible to land a fish on a crankbait without the trebles getting hung up in it. I ended up buying a spray can of plastic dip paint that's commonly used to coat tool handles and things with, and sprayed the entire can over the netting from every angle. It made it somewhat stiff at first but softened up after some manipulation. It doesn't build up fast on the netting material if you stop on one spot too long as you're spraying. No drips or runs and doesn't really add much thickness at all. And the best part was that it made it almost completely snag proof just like a rubber net. It did add a little weight but nothing like the solid rubber ones. It retains a more rigid open basket form but is still plenty flexible. 
That one initial application has held up for over 3 years now. Was recently thinking about giving it another coat. Just something to consider trying before you spend the big bucks on a new one.


----------



## sboggs (Jul 23, 2011)

RS Nets made here in OHIO !


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I used to swear by beckman, but they sold out and went to China. RS nets are impressive. Craig has them on the floor at Erie outfitters. Pricey, but well made and locally to boot. I guess if I lost a beckman, I would go RS. I try to buy it once and be done. The net is the most important tool on my boat


----------



## JPJ488 (Apr 12, 2014)

We own 3 RS nets 2 for walleye one for salmon, these nets are awesome!!!!!!


----------



## drl149 (Nov 23, 2014)

I own both the ego slide net and the RS net. I like both but slightly prefer ego slide net.

The ego slide is easier to extend and the net does not eats the hooks as much as the RS net. Although if you go with the ego slide get the extra large net with it. The handle is a triangle pattern, thicker in diameter which forms to your hand making it more comfortable.

The RS net has an great size net for netting trophy walleye, which superior to the ego slide net. The RS net also extends slightly farther making it a little easier to get to the fish.


----------



## JPJ488 (Apr 12, 2014)

We have 2 ego nets we are considering parting with pm me if your considering going that route.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

I used a cummings net that had what i think was about a 8 ft handle on it sunday, not bad but still got hooks in it. Thanks for the reads!


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

How about the rubber nets?


----------



## Kwall (Feb 12, 2014)

little d said:


> How about the rubber nets?


I have one, best net I've have own , the hooks don't get caught up in it


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

All Eyes, Piccked up 2 cans of that spray rubber at Wal-mart a few days ago. Sprayed one of my nets down with it yesterday and like the way it came out. Good part is there is no real noticeable extra weight to the net. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the rubber nets are good but a little to heavy and to shallow for netting big fish for my liking. the ego s2 slider I have has the 48x108 handle and will reach out and get the fish. then I just retract the handle before lifting the fish in the boat. its easier on the long handle when landing big fish and who need 108" of handle in the boat? LOL,
sherman


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Skippy said:


> All Eyes, Piccked up 2 cans of that spray rubber at Wal-mart a few days ago. Sprayed one of my nets down with it yesterday and like the way it came out. Good part is there is no real noticeable extra weight to the net. Thanks for the tip.


Glad it helped you out. My net was going in the trash if it didn't work so I had nothing to lose. Almost every fish landed was followed by 5 minutes of getting the trebles out of the thing.  After spraying, I tossed a couple of crankbaits in it and tried my best to get them stuck but they fell right out. It works better than I could have hoped for, and lasts a long time.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Had a little left in one can. Have a cover on my log splitter that's getting weather beaten. Sprayed a little of it and last nights nain just rolled right off it. Going to have to get some more and do the whole thing.


----------

